# Diodos Silicio/Germanio



## david901014 (Jul 23, 2012)

Un saludos amigos, estaría muy agradecido que me ayudaran con la siguiente duda que tengo. Que sucede cuando un diodo de silicio y uno de germanio están en paralelo, cuál sería la fórmula para determinar la corriente que pasa en cada uno a pesar de que por el diodo de germanio pasa mas corriente  ya que la barrera de potencial es menor que la del de silicio. Xfa ayúdenme con esta duda.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola.

Por el diodo de Si, nunca pasa corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## david901014 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero lo extraño es que lo simulo en proteus y pasa siempre una pequeña corriente por el diodo de silicio imagino que se un pequeño margen de error que existe. Aquí pongo la simulación que realice en proteus.


----------



## chclau (Jul 24, 2012)

La pendiente de corriente vs. tension de un germanio es mucho menos pronunciada que un silicio. Para una relativamente "alta" tension sobre el de germanio, el de silicio comienza a conducir. Mas alla de una determinada tension sobre los dos diodos, el de Si conducira MAS que el de Ge.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola.
Mi respuesta fue teórica.
Pero en la práctica las cosas son diferentes.
Si miras la hoja de datos del AA119, verás que a 10 mA, la caída de voltaje en el diodo puede ser de hasta 1.5V.
Con 1.5V ya conduce el diodo de Si, por lo tanto ambos diodos conducen.

Te dejo una muestra en proteus.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## david901014 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gracias amigo ya te comprendí al 100%. Saludos


----------

